# Kerfuffle



## rpuckett (Dec 15, 2013)

The sorrow is not lost on me that you never got to have your first binky this side of the Rainbow Bridge, Kerfuffle. 

One of eight babies born by my Bella, a rabbit who was supposedly spayed by an animal shelter, you were a miracle for the five days you were with me. I started worrying after the second day, maybe I always knew they would need you at the Rainbow Bridge quite soon. You'd snuggle my hand even though it was the same hand that tried to force you to drink that terrible goat's milk. One the third day, I think you started trying to tell me you were ready to go, but you still had energy, and you still wiggled about and tried to suckle, so I kept feeling you, and pushing you, though I knew you were tired. Your hindquarters weren't right. You couldn't stand, though still you tried. You declined slowly, despite my best efforts. 

Today I held you as you crossed the Bridge. And I told you that it was okay for you to go, that I would take care of your brothers and sisters. And of course your mom, too. That I wasn't mad, and I knew you were tired and you were ready to go. And that you were so loved. I am so glad you didn't have to go without me here with you. I hope that even though you never saw me, and maybe even never heard me, that you know you were and still are loved. 

You passed away today, my birthday, and I want you to know that you will never been forgotten. Your tiny, wiggly,roly-poly paws are left on my heart forever. I will never forget the nights we had, though they may have been few.

I know that you go to join my other heart bunnies on the Rainbow Bridge to wait for me. Floppy will show you the best green clovers and how to find them. Roxi will teach you that you are the ruler of all around you and never to forget it, that people were made to serve you. And she is right. But neither will have to teach you sweetness or love, because in your short life, I feel certain that is one thing you had already learned. 

Binky free Kerfuffle.


----------



## JBun (Dec 15, 2013)

What a wonderful tribute to the little kit. I always take comfort in believing the bunnies that I've lost over the years, are all together having a great time, and that hopefully I'll get to see them all again one day. 

Rest in peace little bun.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 15, 2013)

ray: Absolutely beautiful tribute... I feel like I got to know the little kit just from reading. It's always so sad when a life ends before it even truly began.


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 15, 2013)

I read that with tears in my eyes. That was a beautiful tribute to a special little bunny.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 16, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute! just like Imbrium, I feel like I got to know the little kit. RIP little guy! Binky free over the rainbow bridge!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 16, 2013)

Rest in peace little one. Blessed be.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 16, 2013)

I felt the same way... Wow.... what a tribute...


----------



## pani (Dec 19, 2013)

A beautiful tribute, rpuckett. ray: Kerfuffle was lucky to have you caring for her on her time here with us.


----------

